# Dual/Dirt Rahmen (wie Castor DS Bone) in NATO-olive +++ SOFORT-KAUFEN bei eBay



## Velocity (27. September 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1863969139


----------



## Hedonist (27. September 2002)

meine fresse....man kann' s auch übertreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.CYCLE (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Velocity _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1863969139 *





....und auch genau so teuer wie unserer "Castor DS Bone" Rahmen!


----------



## Velocity (28. September 2002)

Nein nein, jetzt 10,-  billiger! 
Sowohl für den Rohen, als auch für die Gepulverten (weisser und roher Rahmen unter meinen anderen Auktionen)!


----------



## Dr.CYCLE (28. September 2002)

und das auch incl.Steuerrohr-Adapter auf 1-1/8??


----------

